# move su?



## Shaga (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi!!
Did several forum searches but couldn't find an answer(s). Googled, too.
Should I move su to xbin to keep root if I choose to do an official update or is this Froyo specific?

Also, should I delet "logwrapper" and rename "logwrapper.bin. If so...why? Or is this old stuff and/or Froyo specific?

Thanks :smile3:


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Shaga said:


> Hi!!
> Did several forum searches but couldn't find an answer(s). Googled, too.
> Should I move su to xbin to keep root if I choose to do an official update or is this Froyo specific?
> 
> ...


dont know what rom you have, so, to make it simple for you... If you do an official upgrade, just run the one click root tool to root it. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6199-How-to-ROOT-or-UNROOT-your-Droid-X


----------

